# Can I get some insight as someone whos about to do HGH for the first time?



## dozisthebeast (Jul 3, 2022)

Stats: Male/47/5'11"/275 big with a beer belly. I'm planning on using
AUCTUS LABS
Somatropin (rDNA origin). Just therapeutic dose range. I only know one person who's used it and it shredded him sick! And fast too! He described it as making him feel a lot younger. I had always planned on using gh in my 50's, why not start now. So any advice, stories, whatever I'd like to hear what others have experienced.


----------



## bbuck (Jul 5, 2022)

I have been using it at replacement dose for years but did not get any real dramatic change. I started using it to recover from some surgeries 10 years ago and lost 10 pounds but i was also watching what i ate as i knew i was going to be less active during recovery. Some of the loss was muscle so it was not all fat.. I recovered well from the surgeries, but always have. I continue to use it over the years and find diet lifestyle and such make a far far more more important impact then HGH.


----------



## pat.fitpro (Jul 18, 2022)

If you are new to HGH, do 4-5iu per day before sleep and keep it for over a month you will see impressive impact


----------



## squatster (Jul 19, 2022)

Did you take your photo's at the hospital?
Are you ok brotha?
I'm going to start HGH after my next doctor's appointment and bloods. I can't wait. I keep saying that I'm going to get the abs back each summer but this year a grew a big huge ab


----------



## pat.fitpro (Jul 19, 2022)

squatster said:


> rt HGH after my next doctor's appointment and bloods. I can't wait. I keep saying that I'm going to get the abs back each summer but this year a grew a big hug


Can you share the prescription buddy?


----------



## dozisthebeast (Aug 9, 2022)

squatster said:


> Did you take your photo's at the hospital?
> Are you ok brotha?
> I'm going to start HGH after my next doctor's appointment and bloods. I can't wait. I keep saying that I'm going to get the abs back each summer but this year a grew a big huge ab


Lol yes I'm OK, but like any weightlifter worth his salt I can't pass up a really good mirror! I was getting an MRI on my spine L4S1, and I got one on my left shoulder last Thursday lol took a ew good ones there too lol thats mostly why I was looking into the GH, I heard it helps in recovery, and when your on even mild dose of androgens it makes you just "feel good". The only way to truly know is to take it let you all know the results, and will! I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## squatster (Aug 13, 2022)

7 Surprising Benefits of Hyaluronic Acid
					

Hyaluronic acid is a natural substance that is often used as a supplement, serum or in other forms. This article lists the top 7 benefits of hyaluronic acid.




					www.healthline.com
				




Check this stuff out
Check into some other article's- sites incredible stuff for new injuries, joints, cartridge and a shit load of other things


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 22, 2022)

Diet will dictate your fat loss but hgh definitely helps over time. I would lower your beer because it will only make things harder especially getting your waist down. It's all in the diet and make sure you drink plenty of water. For HGH start at 2iu and move up 1iu every few days and well use as much as you want but 5iu sounds about right. You can dose that once or twice daily. For convenience I usually just dose HGH pre bed because I never use more than 5iu. Good luck with everything.


----------



## pat.fitpro (Sep 16, 2022)

I bought GH from this guy on facebook, anyone interested could click it:








						Patrick Somabio
					

Patrick Somabio is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Patrick Somabio and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




					www.facebook.com


----------

